# pole barn into apartment/house



## tcham34 (Sep 15, 2010)

ok ive never dont this chat thing before, but heres what i got...i got a 27x40 pole barn/garage on my dads farm im plannin on moving back onto...ive gutted the pole barn to bare concrete and post and metal...it has 3 drains that were layed before concrete was poured years ago drain into a lagoon...it has a walkin door and overhead...the over head is gonna be taken out soon..it has electricity run already but gonna have a buddy who is an electrician get all that safe and right...no building codes or regulations, BUT i want it done right so i dont have problems...im having another buddy do some work like take roof off and put a weather barrier on it (his suggestion)...kinda got rough floor plans and needing to get them finalized in the next couple weeks...any suggestions or advice IM LISTENING!!!!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Close to what I did here.... my first concern would be......poop. Yup, poop. You'll want a septic system installed, not just a drain into the swamp. Po) Not legal anywhere I know of and not sanitary at all.....
I'd think about that, then get some good 3D architect type software and put in your measurements and add rooms, etc. from there. I like Punch!Pro for software, but there are many others. The pic below is an example of Punch!pro.

DM


----------



## tcham34 (Sep 15, 2010)

any other advise danger? please


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

How much time to devote to it do you have? $$$ resources? It costs a bit to do what I did, even doing it ALL myself it still ran into many thousands. But I now have a beautiful 3 bdrm, 1 and 1/2 bathroom home! Po)
Your major concerns should be plumbing, electricity and heating/cooling. There's also..... venting, insulation, and since you don't say where you're from, I can only guess at that.

DM


----------



## tcham34 (Sep 15, 2010)

im from southern illinois...single dude who doent need a beautiful home! just a nice bachelor pad i guess...planning on baseboard heat...window unit air...plan on doing alot of it on my own w help from a buddy here and there ya know...im thinkin $15,000 and thats including appliances...and also including the dude takin the roof off and putting weather barrier, framing where the overhead door was, framing up another walk in door and new windows, doin some of the drywall...and when i said nice...just new stuff easy to take care of and clean...im kinda thinkin cheap but efficient..but i guess thats common sense...but everyone ive talked to said its doable...and now that ive got it all opened up...the stress is kickin in...if i can figure out how to put picks up i will


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

click on "Post Reply" under this post, (not 'quick reply') then type your comments. Under that will be a button that says: Manage Attachments"
Upload pics from there.

DM


----------



## tcham34 (Sep 15, 2010)

i tried...says it cant upload the file


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

it needs to be under 100k.

DM


----------



## tcham34 (Sep 15, 2010)

ya i dont know how to do this ****...im sorrry haha


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you don't have a photo resizing program download this program, it is free and easy to use. Here is a link for you.

http://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm

For $15,000 you aren't going to get far, I don't think. Just busting the slab and roughing in plumbing and a septic system is going to set you back pretty good. I sure don't want to discourage you at all and I hope you can get all done you want to.


----------



## tcham34 (Sep 15, 2010)

ok figured it out...heres a few...tough to maked anything out..just some before and where im at


----------



## tcham34 (Sep 15, 2010)

and as u can see there been a toilet in there for 10 years or better...thats the one we use when we work in the big barns next to it...so im convinced i dont need a septic..."it'll work" haha..and cuttin or bustin concrete..im thinkin of just havin my washing machine discharge into a drain on the outside..and have my kitchen next to bathroom and run sink and a possible dishwasher drain thru wall and tieing it into drain underneath vanity in bathroom...so minimum cutting if any...am i crazy?


----------

